# What an idiot!!



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

FBI agent drops gun, shoots man at Denver bar, cops say | Miami Herald


----------



## Tangof (Jan 26, 2014)

I saw that one too. I don't think he'll be fired, depends on how much time he's got in. Less than three years and it's probably the street. If he's got more than three, severe discipline and pick up your next paycheck in Nowhere, Alaska.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Denver PD should have charged him. Any other citizen would have been charged the gun confiscated and held for trail unless bail was granted.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

My bet is that he was either drunk or well on his way. In Wisconsin the concealed carry law allows carrying in bars but not if you have a drop to drink. I don't know about Colorado.

GW


----------



## pblanc (Mar 3, 2015)

Is this part of the reason the FBI went back to 9 mm? Perhaps they should issue BB guns.


----------



## win231 (Aug 5, 2015)

You may have noticed that the moron agent's gun did not fire when it was dropped; it fired only when he picked it up...with his finger on the trigger, of course.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

win231 said:


> You may have noticed that the moron agent's gun did not fire when it was dropped; it fired only when he picked it up...with his finger on the trigger, of course.


I have to believe that he was somewhat intoxicated. And, I'm going to go out on a limb and suggest that he was a "newer" agent. I'm talking only a couple of years.

It will be interesting if the news media does a follow-up on the guy.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Fred Astaire or Gene Kelly, he's not.


----------



## TheReaper (Nov 14, 2008)

Was that James Comey ?


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

TheReaper said:


> Was that James Comey ?


Well.....it sure wasn't Jeff Sessions. :anim_lol:

Is it just me, or is there a striking resemblance between J. Sessions and this guy?

View attachment 15354


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

paratrooper said:


> ...is there a striking resemblance between J. Sessions and this guy?
> 
> View attachment 15354


Well-known fact: Alfred E. Newman changed his name to Jeffrey Sessions when he was fired from _MAD_ Magazine. He thought that the name change might help him get a new job, preferably with the government.

When asked, Newman said that he wasn't worried.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Well-known fact: Alfred E. Newman changed his name to Jeffrey Sessions when he was fired from _MAD_ Magazine. He thought that the name change might help him get a new job, preferably with the government.
> 
> When asked, Newman said that he wasn't worried.


That is hilarious. I went to a Steve Earl concert tonight and the pianist in the lobby was a spitting image of Jeff Sessions.

The sucky part was that Earl ripped on Trump during the encore. We left the venue at that point.

GW


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

As a kid, I read MAD magazines. My parents were quite sure that the magazine would be the beginning of my demise. 

It kind of was, but no way did I let them know...............:smt033


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

https://www.yahoo.com/gma/victim-sh...initially-115504028--abc-news-topstories.html


----------



## aarondhgraham (Mar 17, 2011)

I smell a law suit,,,

If I were the guy who got shot,,,
I would hire the meanest lawyer I could find.

Then retiree.

Aarond

.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

FBI guy was 29 yrs. old. 

Some people grow up slower than others do. :watching:


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

paratrooper said:


> Well.....it sure wasn't Jeff Sessions. :anim_lol:
> 
> Is it just me, or is there a striking resemblance between J. Sessions and this guy?
> 
> View attachment 15354


Same thing happened to me when I tried to post a picture. I don't know what happened as I didn't do anything different than before?


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

desertman said:


> Same thing happened to me when I tried to post a picture. I don't know what happened as I didn't do anything different than before?


Yeah, something is going on with this site. I tired to post a pic of my SS 92FS on the Beretta column on this site. It wouldn't take.

I have enough trouble on my own, trying to post pics correctly. I don't need no help from a site that won't cooperate. :numbchuck:


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

paratrooper said:


> Yeah, something is going on with this site. I tired to post a pic of my SS 92FS on the Beretta column on this site. It wouldn't take.
> 
> I have enough trouble on my own, trying to post pics correctly. I don't need no help from a site that won't cooperate. :numbchuck:


They changed who handles the site, see:
http://www.handgunforum.net/site-help-support/157678-google-cloud-move-06-06-2018-a.html


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

desertman said:


> Same thing happened to me when I tried to post a picture. I don't know what happened as I didn't do anything different than before?


They changed who handles the site, see:
http://www.handgunforum.net/site-help-support/157678-google-cloud-move-06-06-2018-a.html


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

So......is it just a matter of waiting a while until things get ironed out? :watching:

I'm a very busy man with lots of things to do. Time is money.

Oh wait a moment......I'm retired! Disregard the above.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Complain to the management.
(That's their request.)


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Complain to the management.
> (That's their request.)


I checked an old post of mine and the photo I put up using the Insert Image icon came up with the Forbidden, You don't have permission to access /vbseo.php on this server, error......

So the problem is due to moving the site off our current hosting platform to Google Cloud.

If it ain't broke don't fix it comes to mind.........


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

How come you guys still have avatars and I don't? :smt088


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

paratrooper said:


> How come you guys still have avatars and I don't? :smt088


Maybe you need to reload yours........ :mrgreen:


----------



## Jack_Burton (Jun 8, 2018)

I'll put money he doesn't get fired.


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

Place your bets......... :mrgreen:


----------



## TheReaper (Nov 14, 2008)

I thought the Google Cloud was a "Gun Free Zone".:mrgreen:


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

TheReaper said:


> I thought the Google Cloud was a "Gun Free Zone".:mrgreen:


Aha!
That's what's wrong! :smt076


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Loony Toon (FBI agent in question) has turned himself into authorities. He's being charged with 2nd degree assault. 

Can't wait to hear of the civil lawsuit.


----------

